
Slackware maintainer getting ripped off - runamok
https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donating-to-slackware-4175634729/#post5882751
======
keithpeter
I'm glad someone posted this.

TDLR; Patrick Volkerding (BDfL and developer of Slackware) needs financial
assistance to work on Slackware but the donation button and proceeds of sales
of DVDs and merchandise do not go directly to PV at present, and he has asked
the company to remove the donation link.

PV's statement is at post 8 in the thread, direct link below

[https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donati...](https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donating-
to-slackware-4175634729/#post5882751)

~~~
wheresvic1
Oh man that's really terrible to hear. I remember starting my linux journey
with Slackware and 13 years later I couldn't imagine using anything other than
linux for my work!

So how would one go about donating to him?

~~~
keithpeter
That is exactly the problem. The statement from PV suggests that he has had
the donate link removed from Slackware's web site as it pointed to the
company, and PV is not receiving donations directly from the company.

All we can do at present is monitor the tail of the linuxquestions thread for
the appearance of something like a _direct_ Paypal account or whatever.

------
gbraad
I would strongly suggest him to remove the DNS entries for the store, snd
redirect to a cafepress or donation page instead.

------
vatrikpolk
I'll throw a bitcoin into this (1.0 btc.) I suggest people do the same. Please
post the bitcoin donation address.

------
HankB99
That's awful. I can't even find a link on store.slackware.com to
slackware.com. :(

------
iforgotpassword
Reading stories like this is really disheartening. This shows how much trust
you need to put into the company you're working with to get such a store
running. It seems it took a really long time til he got the actual sales
figures and could know that they ripped him off.

As much as one might despise big players like patreon, PayPal etc. For being
huge players and probably also big in collecting user data they just don't
pull shit like this. They might suddenly change policies and conditions which
sucks in its own way but they're simply not just keeping your money without
telling you.

------
writepub
I tried to understand what slackware is from it's homepage, without much help.
Can someone please explain what it is

~~~
keithpeter
Slackware is an historically important (and actively maintained) linux
distribution (like Debian and Ubuntu)

The article below may help...

[https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20160725#slackware](https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20160725#slackware)

------
nwah1
Awful. This needs to be voted up.

